# Brake Seizing



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What causes the brakes to seize up? My friend has a 240 S13. 4 brand new rebuilt calipers and a new Master Cylinder. He says when he brakes, the brakes continue to hold even after he lets go. They slowly go back to normal after little while or a bit of driving.

He told me it might be the distribution block on the firewall, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

What about the fluid? With rebuilds the fluid levels are sometimes not checked thoroughly. Not saying your friend doesnt know his sh*t, just a common mistake.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nea, we just reflushed it Friday. He uses DOT3, but here's the deal, he doesn't know that much. When he did his brakes, he didn't know you needed crush gaskets around the banjo bolts, his brakes were leaking like a mofo, and he was so lazy, he jus kept getting brake fluid and refilling the MC everytime the light went on. I got some crush gaskets, fixed the leaks and re-bled. 

He said they've been seizing before, but it's even worse now.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

He said they've been seizing before, but it's even worse now.[/QUOTE]

Sounds rough. All I can think of is distribution block or brake lines. Does he have the FSM manual? Sh*t, maybe even a Haynes manual could give some troubleshooting tips! :crazy:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sound slike a problem with the master cylinder/proportioning valve. Granted this guy sounds pretty ignorant if he is willing to drive around with leaking calipers, so who knows what is wrong...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I told him it could be the MC and he said the MC is like 2 months old.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> What causes the brakes to seize up? My friend has a 240 S13. 4 brand new rebuilt calipers and a new Master Cylinder. He says when he brakes, the brakes continue to hold even after he lets go. They slowly go back to normal after little while or a bit of driving.
> 
> He told me it might be the distribution block on the firewall, anyone have any ideas?


Have you tried adjusting the brake booster preload? You can change it by loosening the lock nut behind the brake pedal and turning the rod that goes from the brake pedal into the firewall. If there's too much preload, the brakes could just be dragging (and the pads/caliper could just be getting knocked back into the caliper while your friend drives).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Did he grease the slider pins with synthetic brake grease? Aparently not doing this caused a guy I know to have one of his rear calipers lock.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If all the calipers are new, I would expect them to be greased.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You cant be positive though unless you see for yourself


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If all the calipers are new, I would expect them to be greased.


You keep assuming he would do things correctly yet he drove around with leaky brakes. Inspect all of the items listed here to be sure.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

he didnt by chance mix dot 5 and dot 3 did he?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, it's only DOT3. Dot5 is too expensive since he's been going through about a bottle a month.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we finally figured out it was the booster. it got replaced.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> we finally figured out it was the booster. it got replaced.


 Its about time 
What kind of car does he drive? I am curious as to wether or not this could become a future problem with my car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Like I said above, it's an S13 240sx (1990 w/ SR20DET swap to be exact). Had all new calipers and a new master cylinder. We bled the crap out of the brakes with DOT3. Eventually, it got to a point where he had to tow his car, the brakes locked up so bad, he couldn't move.

he brought it in and it was a bad booster. Replaced it, it stops better than ever.


----------

